
8 things I wish everyone knew about email - samratjp
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/04/8-things-i-wish-everyone-knew-about-email.html
======
xtho
> Change your settings so that when you reply to a note, the note you're
> replying to is included below what you write (this is called quoting).

Obviously, he has never been forced to use ms outlook.

Unfortunately, he doesn't advocate text-only mails -- see the dicussion about
font size.

